# You are welcome



## fer7

I start with the languages I'm learning:
*English*
_You're welcome_

*Spanish*
_You're welcome: De nada_

*French*
_You're welcome: De rien_


----------



## Bahane

*Turkish / Türkçe*

_Yes: _Evet
_No: _Hayır
_Thank you:_ Teşekkür ederim
_Thank you very much: _Çok teşekkür ederim
_You're welcome:_ Bir şey değil


----------



## Consimmer

*Malay*
_Yes: _Ya
_No: _Tidak or Bukan
_Thank you: _Terima kasih
_Thank you very much: _Terima kasih banyak-banyak
_You're welcome: _Sama-sama


----------



## Flaminius

Moderator Note:
The thread has been edited because:
1. It was multitopic (against Rule #10).
2. Most of the topics have previous threads in this OL forum;
All languages: Yes and no
All languages: Thanks in advance / Thank you.
All Languages: Thank you very much!

Dear posters, please be advised that the scope of the thread is now redefined as "All languages: You are welcome."

Happy language quest for all  
Flaminius, OL modo


----------



## Lugubert

It would have been easier if you had given detailed example situations. Swedish usage examples might include Ingen orsak!; För all del!; Ingenting att tacka för!; Håll till godo!; Väl bekomme!; and a slew of ironical variations.

Personally, depending on the multilingualism of the other person, I have used OK! (Swedish: Åkej! and variations); Bitte!; De nada!; Pas d'problèmes! or more or less obscure local Swedish varieties.

Some German varieties: Nichts zu danken!; Keine Ursache!, Bitte sehr!; Aber gerne!; (ironical) Von mir aus gerne!; Wenn's Ihnen Spass macht!. "Eben!"?

Frank, what about Niets te danken!? Could I use "Goed so!"?


----------



## Kraus

*Italian*: prego, di niente


----------



## sokol

As for the German varieties, there are a lot that express the meaning of 'you are welcome - de nada' which differ in style, and some of them are only regional.

The shortest and most neutral one I can think of is just *'Bitte!' *(word-by-word 'please') - and this is very common here in Austria, probably the most common overall. The longer version *'Bitte sehr' *too would be okay, of course.
*Keine Ursache/kein Problem' *('no trouble') would be considered more formal here in Austria but could be colloquial elsewhere.
*'Aber gerne' *('with pleasure') sounds a little bit strange to my ears, I'd consider this one more typical for Germany, if Austrian it would have to be *'aber gern'.* However, more typical for Austria would be colloquial (dialect)  *'gern gschehn'* ('done with pleasure').

There certainly are more possibilities, but especially ironic varieties I would not count here as 'you're welcome / de nada' surely is not meant ironic (and if one would count them in the list would become really a long one ...). I think that the above mentioned varieties cover the most important ones.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*, we can say "Graag gedaan" 
(lit. graag: with pleasure - gedaan: done).

In some situations, some people also say "Alstublieft".

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## fer7

Can I know the most used in German and in Swedish, please? Thank you Lugubert and Sokol.


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: khâhesh mikonam.


----------



## Orreaga

There are many possibilities but perhaps the most frequent, or first learned (and least creative), are:

* Basque:* 
ez horregatik

* Catalan:* 
de res

* Hungarian:* 
szívesen


----------



## fer7

Hello! Could you tell me how to say "you're welcome" in Korean (with Korean caracters)? Thanks.


----------



## sokol

fer7 said:


> Can I know *the most used* in German and in Swedish, please? Thank you Lugubert and Sokol.



In Austria I'd say *'Bitte' *as already mentioned above.

But this may be different in Germany and Switzerland (and even there differ from region to region).


----------



## fer7

sokol said:


> In Austria I'd say *'Bitte' *as already mentioned above.
> 
> But this may be different in Germany and Switzerland (and even there differ from region to region).


 
OK, thank you.


----------



## ulala_eu

En *portugués*:
A: Obrigada (gracias)
B: Obrigada eu/ não faz mal/ de nada 

En *gallego*:
A: Grazas (gracias)
B: De nada/ de nazas (esta es informal, por copiar el "grazas")


----------



## Flaminius

fer7 said:


> Hello! Could you tell me how to say "you're welcome" in Korean (with Korean caracters)? Thanks.


"You are welcome" in Korean is;
천만에요 (cheon maneyo).


----------



## Lugubert

fer7 said:


> Can I know the most used in German and in Swedish, please? Thank you Lugubert and Sokol.


I think the current thing among younger people is yet another one, "Det är lugnt" ('It is calm'). I guess I would use "Ingen orsak" ('No reason (to be overly thankful)') in most settings.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: пожалуйста, не за что.
Irish Gaelic: Ta failte romhat.


----------



## Outsider

ulala_eu said:


> En *portugués*:
> A: Obrigada (gracias)
> B: Obrigada eu/ não faz mal/ de nada


Also:_ Não tem de quê_.


----------



## knight_2004

Arabic: عفوا (Afwan)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tatar: R*э*him *i*tegez


----------



## Hal1fax

Polish: Proszê 
or I suppose 'Nie ma za co' which means something more like 'it was nothing' or 'no problem'


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto:  _ne dankinde!_


----------



## Prince_of_Persia

Alijsh said:


> *Persian*: khâhesh mikonam.


Don't you think it was better to use " ghaabeli nadaasht"  ??
as you can see in French what you have said is "Merci" but "you're welcome" is "De rien"


----------



## shannenms

Prince_of_Persia said:


> Don't you think it was better to use " ghaabeli nadaasht" ??
> as you can see in French what you have said is "Merci" but "you're welcome" is "De rien"


 

I don't think so, both are the same in Persian.


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian, there are several ways:
_
Cu plăcere!_ - With pleasure!
_Pentru nimic!_ - For nothing!
_Pentru puţin!_ - For (such) a little (thing)!
_Nu ai/aveţi pentru ce!_ - You don't have what to thank for!


----------



## Nu971

ไม่เป็นไร _(Mai Pen Rai)_ in Thai


----------



## Consimmer

Nu971 said:


> ไม่เป็นไร _(Mai Pen Rai)_ in Thai


 
Would the above depend on whether the speaker is a man or a woman?


----------



## elroy

Same correction: 





Hal1fax said:


> Polish: Prosz*ę*


 The letter _ê_ does not exist in Polish. 


> or I suppose 'Nie ma za co' which means something more like 'it was nothing' or 'no problem'


 _Nie ma za co _is a literal translation of the French _il n'y a pas de quoi_ or the Spanish _no hay de qué_. *Very* literally, it means _there is no for what_, i.e. _there is nothing for which (to thank me)_.

_No problem_ would be _nie ma problemu_.


----------



## Hal1fax

elroy said:


> Same correction: The letter _ê_ does not exist in Polish.
> _Nie ma za co _is a literal translation of the French _il n'y a pas de quoi_ or the Spanish _no hay de qué_. *Very* literally, it means _there is no for what_, i.e. _there is nothing for which (to thank me)_.
> 
> _No problem_ would be _nie ma problemu_.


 
I am aware, I have a Polish keyboard and that letter came up when I tried to write 'e' z ogonkiem, I would not be giving translations if I didnt know the alphabet=/

And in English, 'no problem', 'it was nothing', 'no need to thank me', it all means the exact same thing.


----------



## 0stsee

Consimmer said:


> *Malay*
> _You're welcome: _Sama-sama


 
In Indonesian you can also say *kembali* (lit. _back_).
But I prefer *sama-sama *(lit. _same-same_).


----------



## elroy

Hal1fax said:


> And in English, 'no problem', 'it was nothing', 'no need to thank me', it all means the exact same thing.


 They may have a similar pragmatic function in this case, but they do not mean "the exact same thing."  Anyway, my post was mostly intended to provide clarification.  I apologize if you felt that I was undermining your contribution.


----------



## Alevmanni

Hello!
How do I say it in Finnish? o_o


----------



## Hakro

Alevmanni said:


> Hello!
> How do I say it in Finnish? o_o


_Ole hyvä_ (singular) / _olkaa hyvä_ (plural and polite form) (literally "be good")

(Strange enough, we use the same phrase for "please".)

Colloquially there are other possibilities:

_Kiitos kiittämästä_ (literally "thanks for thanking")
_Kiitos kiitos_ ("thanks thanks")
_Ei kestä_ (literally "it doesn't bear", meaning it's not worth thanking)


----------



## Alevmanni

Thank you Hakro!


----------



## Hakro

Alevmanni said:


> Thank you Hakro!


Ei kestä, Alevmanni!


----------



## Johnny Milutinović

In Serbia we say simply:
*Молим!* (literally, _I ask (for something) or Please!_ )


----------

